# Silver Mk1 TT 225 Quattro..



## Travisreeve (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello.. My names Travis I recently brought a mk1 Audi TT 225 Quattro in silver 90k miles and half sued / leather interior. Since purchasing the car I have had nothing but grief with it as it kept braking down on me all of a sudden stalling , being very dangerous and leaving me with not really wanting to drive the car. Anyway about £300 in sensors later an oil change and dropping the sump off to clean the gauze I was still left with the problem intill my boss said to me to change the fuel filter ( £6 trade price ) and would you believe it the cars been fine since. The filter I removed was a pattern filter and very grotty on further inspection cutting it open. So yeah I haven't had the best of starts with this car and with sour grapes I'm now hoping I can finally get on with enjoying the car. Got a few OEM+ mods in mind but as of yet I'm not sure in what direction I'm going to take the car. less is more sort of look is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Travisreeve (Sep 20, 2015)

Received this today.. Will be painting the spoiler extension / exhaust defuser / wing mirror bases / front badge gloss black


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

.......


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Travisreeve said:


> Hello.. My names Travis I recently brought a mk1 Audi TT 225 Quattro in silver 90k miles and half sued / leather interior. Since purchasing the car I have had nothing but grief with it as it kept braking down on me all of a sudden stalling , being very dangerous and leaving me with not really wanting to drive the car. Anyway about £300 in sensors later an oil change and dropping the sump off to clean the gauze I was still left with the problem intill my boss said to me to change the fuel filter ( £6 trade price ) and would you believe it the cars been fine since. The filter I removed was a pattern filter and very grotty on further inspection cutting it open. So yeah I haven't had the best of starts with this car and with sour grapes I'm now hoping I can finally get on with enjoying the car. Got a few OEM+ mods in mind but as of yet I'm not sure in what direction I'm going to take the car. less is more sort of look is what I'm thinking.


Looks the same as mine barring the seats, after sorting a few minor niggles a suspension refresh/upgrade has transformed how the car feels visible cosmetics are at the bottom of the list for me stopping and handling always come first 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely job, love the debadged look of the rear. I hope you kept the front emblem around though, IMO it looks good in the front (remove the quattro badge upfront tho).


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice looking example - spoiler extension will look good once on. Shame to hear about the teething trouble but I'm sure you can start to enjoy it now!


----------



## L0wer (Jul 26, 2015)

looking to get spoiler extension whats the fit like ?


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it with the spoiler extension!


----------



## Franuko (Oct 7, 2014)

Where did you get the extension? Very nice car!!!


----------



## tom-coupe (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice clean car mate


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Franuko said:


> Where did you get the extension? Very nice car!!!


+1 on this question


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks tidy....


----------



## TTSingh (Feb 14, 2015)

Very Nice TT


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Holy thread resurrection Batman, two and a half years !!


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Pukmeister said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman, two and a half years !!


Damn, that spoiler extension must of been a right bi*ch to fit"! :lol: :lol:


----------

